# Roland Dantes Emergency Fund



## chris arena (Nov 13, 2006)

Datu Worden and the NSI Brotherhood has raised $4,000.00 for this critical emergency fund. We can only hope that the other organizations using the MODERN ARNIS logo are contributing as well!!

Lets keep it up!

Chris Arena


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome, has anyone posted the current condition of GM Dantes?  Anyone know how the fundraiser in Seattle in Seattle went?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2006)

See this sticky.


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks but the sticky doesnt mention the current condition and the post was made in October.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello,

for all, who are interested in the health of GM Roland Dantes, he is out of the hospital and getting better.

See below the mail of GM Pepito Robas.

To Chris Arena: 
BTW, the DAV in Germany has collected more that 3000 US$ for GM Roland and Master Noel Penaredondo, the IMAFP President, who had a stroke and was half paralyzed. I know, that the CSSDD/SC has collected several thousand $ too.
I am at the moment inquiering the precise amount, that the WBMA collected alltogether for GM Roland and Master Noel. 


The WBMA is not only talking, we are doing something if necessary.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel



Good day! Master Roland had been released by the hospital  yesterday(November 24 7pm) and is already fine now.  He's on his  recovery state at the comforts of his home.  

  Yes, I'll extend him your greetings!  God bless!


----------



## chris arena (Nov 27, 2006)

Great News!

C. Arena


----------

